# rehydrating bearded dragons



## gruffey (Jun 25, 2012)

I would first like to apologise if this has been answered in the past.
I am posting on behalf of friend without internet.
What is the best way to rehydrate a bearded dragon that is dehydrated?
I have read conflicting advice online
Some says a normal warm bath for 20mins once a day for a few weeks
Some say bath every 2-3 days for 10mins
Some say bath with 25% powerade 75% water
Some say 75% powerade 25% water

Help very confused what's best at the moment!


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

My local rep shop reccomends a powerade bath. I would do atleast once a day maybe more depending on severity with a 50/50 solution. it has to be blue powerade that is not sugar free.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

It depends how dehydrated they are and what they will take.

Slight dehydrated- offer nice watery greens, this can include iceberg lettuce but do not feed on a regular basis. People say to avoid it but IMO it should be used as a supplement in small quantities to keep hydration to a good level.
If they're not taking greens try bathe or syringe them with pure water.

Extremely- 10% powerade (blue) and 90% water. Lots of leafy greens etc.

They're arid animals and shouldn't be bathed on a regular basis, bathing them multiple times over a few days shouldnt be necessary IMO.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Bradley said:


> My local rep shop reccomends a powerade bath. I would do atleast once a day maybe more depending on severity with a 50/50 solution. it has to be blue powerade that is not sugar free.



50/50 is too much to be honest Bradley. Its not made for reps and does have sugars in it. I'd stick to the 10% personally.


Depends purely on the level of dehyration.

For mild, then bath daily for 10 mins.

Medium. 10% powerade bath 2 - 5 times daily + reptiboost

Severe/life threatening. repeatedly bath all day, 40 mins in bath (keep it warm), 40 mins in viv to warm up. repeat. Rehydration slurry drink made from baby veggy food and bugs.

If at this point though you need a vet asap and further advice for experienced keepers.


Do not try the severe dehydration therapy withough advice though please, this is 'worst case emergency treatment'


----------



## gruffey (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys so far.What difference does flavour make surely electrolyte etc mix is same?


----------

